

Remote root exploit in current linux kernel. - zitterbewegung
http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2010/Nov/91?

======
ithkuil
it doesn't seem a remote root exploit to me.

The code uses sockets but to exploit a bug in socket filter code within the
kernel which leaks some data from the kernel stack (which can be used to do
interesting stuff later on, but the post doesn't state what).

The comment states exploit is executed on the target machine after he already
exploited a bugged ftp server on it, but it's stuck with the priviledges of
the ftp server process and wonder what to do next.

